# Short Shifter



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I played with the short shifter today. It's not quite ready for production as a few minor changes need to be made. It will be made of 7075 aluminum, true aircraft aluminum. It will require no drilling or mauling of any stock parts. It will reduce the throw by over 50% and changes the vague shifter into a true mechanical, on the tranny feel. You will absolutely not believe how good it is until you feel it. 1st to 2nd shift is insane. It will take you a day to get used to it, you can't believe you are actually there.
The unit will be priced at $195, will take approx 30-60 minutes to install, and works awesome. I'll keep you posted as to the ETA.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

AWESOME!!!! 

Thanks Greg, that's the best news I've heard in 
a long time.

Who did you end up going with for the fabrication?
Do you get a knob also for the $195?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

It's being manufactured by a guy who does alot of work for TRD and others. He also has some work on the space station, no kidding. It's spendy, but nothing in the car is being replaced, it has some very tight tolerances under the boot/bezel to deal with. You will be impressed by the action though, it is mind blowing the difference.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

What about the knob?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, you gotta ask the wife for that! 
Once again, we aren't removing anything from the car, we are adding pieces to it (except for 2 washers i guess). The knob never comes off.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

GregV said:


> *Once again, we aren't removing anything from the car, we are adding pieces to it (except for 2 washers i guess). The knob never comes off. *


Maybe I'm not visualizing what you're saying correctly.
How can you have a "short shifter" without removing/replacing
(or cutting) the existing shifter stalk?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

That my good friend, will cost you $195.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

GregV said:


> *That my good friend, will cost you $195. *


Ahem, {clears throat}...pics are free.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

When I get it in stock, I'll do that. It is a very clever mechanism, so simple in theory, yet so well engineered and thought out. Wait until you see it.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

to create a short shifter for these cars you just modify the cables (and add a few bushings i assume). The physical length of the shifter never changes, but the thows do... thus a "short THROW shiffter" is born.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Greg, anything like that for the Spec V coming out soon?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *to create a short shifter for these cars you just modify the cables (and add a few bushings i assume). The physical length of the shifter never changes, but the thows do... thus a "short THROW shiffter" is born. *


Yes, I realize what a short "throw" shifter is...
Greg began this tread saying he is developing
a "shot shifter" for the 3rd gens, thus leading 
a reader to believe he actually has a reduced height 
stalk in the works as well as all the accomping 
underpinnings. 

I consider this type of shifter as one that not
only has shorter throws but also a shorter stalk.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, I apologize if I have confused some of you. It is a "short throw shifter". It will fit the 02-up Altimas, and the 02-up Sentra SE-Rs. 5 and 6 speeds. Basically it is designed for the cable shifter cars. You will not need to remove the knob, you will not need to drill anything, you will not be changing anything that can't be changed back to exact stock. It will decrease the throws by about 60% in the front to back movement (think 1st - 2nd). The side to side action is unchanged. This will decrease mis-shifts. I don't know what else to tell you I haven't already said. You will dig it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification, Greg! 
But, I think I'll save my pennies for 
a shifter that not only reduces throws,
but also is physically shorter. From an
asthetic standpoint, the oe shifter is 
just too dang long!


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Cut it


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

BAC said:


> *Cut it *


Nope!
Not my style.
I'd rather just _buy_ a 
unit as I described above...

I'm sure something will hit the
market eventually.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

not likely, the shifter in our cars is very complex... all you need to do is remove the casing/boot around it and have a look. Putting in a new (physicaly) new shifter would take a lot of work, and would have no gain for true racers (autoX). There is no point, aside from looks, to have the physical length of the shifter reduced. I have never driven the alti, but the spec v has a short shifter length (after you take off the bulky shifter knob). if you buy a shift knob that allow the treading to be all the way at the top you will notice a huge diffrence.









this takes about 2-3 inches off the overall height (profile) of the shifter length (at least on the spec/ser)


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

As I described in previous posts, the length is purely
an asthetic improvement. The unit I'll buy will have a 
shoter overall length _and_ a reduced throw action.
Stillen is undergoing R & D on the very unit I described 
for the 5 speed 02-03 Alty.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I see


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Speaking of shifters...have any of ya'll rowed the 
gates on the 350z?
Now that's the kind of shifter I wish Nissan
would've put in our cars...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

What's going on? 
I'm finally back from my deployment... 

Looking foward for the Short Shifter.

For all the 5 speed, we need this bad...


----------

